# Teen Allegedly Steals Cop's Gun, Kills Friend



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*PORT ST. LUCIE, Fla. -- *Police said a Florida teenager accidentally shot and killed his best friend with a gun that he allegedly stole from a sheriff's deputy. 
Police in Port St. Lucie said the 17-year-old will be charged with manslaughter in the death of Robert Scott Thomas, Jr. 
Police said the victim was hanging out in his friend's bedroom Friday night when the boy showed off a 380-Colt pistol. He removed the magazine from the gun but didn't realize a bullet was still in the chamber. The bullet hit Thomas in the forehead.

The shooter told authorities that he and some friends stole the gun from a patrol car owned by a Martin County sheriff's deputy.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

